
From Federal Worker to Uber Driver: Odd Jobs to Make Ends Meet in the Shutdown - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/22/us/government-shutdown-moonlighting-uber.html
======
fxfan
This seems like unnecessary denigration of what is a very respectable job that
provides more direct service than a federal work and probably more
satisfaction to the worker

------
pseingatl
The WSJ reports that federal credit unions are extending payday loans to
federal employees. So why so many articles about federal workers seeking odd
jobs, defaulting on their mortgages, etc?

Can't they find their way to their banks?

